# Off to an unfortunate start at the Welt



## snohflake (Jun 24, 2007)

As a wrap up to this problem and for the knowledge of all festers that pull a Ricky and Lucy at delivery:

1) Getting a lost registration form from the German police was a painless 15 minute process and you get to experience another element of German culture. 

2) The contact person at BMW had faxed the necessary paperwork to the shipping folks and we would have been ok even if we had not found the original paperwork (which we did).

The biggest problem was getting the employees that answer the main number at the Welt to put us through to a person associated w/ the euro delivery program. It was like we were trying to reach the President of the United States on his direct line.

However, the not knowing how this would play out brought a lot of unhappy stress to an otherwise awesome trip.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wheww, home again in familiar territory.
Hope the trip had elements of joy for long term memory.


----------



## kenhamm (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the sucessuful completion of your European Delivery. Please know that you provided hours of entertainment for those of us that followed your misadventures on this forum. I hope you enjoyed the experience in its entirety and did not focus on the part that may have created some stress. I think Euro Del is fantastic, with or without stressers (I just completed my 3 week Euro Del adventure with my 15yo son, speaking of stressers LOL), I love Europe especially Germany. You and your husband sound like a lot of fun and I cant wait to see pictures. Welcome home.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

As long as you don't loose your sense of humor... :thumbup:


----------

